
U.S. Falls in World Press Freedom Index - nyjogger
https://news.yahoo.com/u-falls-world-press-freedom-index-040500037.html
======
deytempo
This is talking about freedom of speech. Most of these other nations don’t
even allow you to carry a firearm

